# Convertidores AC/DC



## rator (Oct 10, 2005)

Saludos!!

Estoy realizando un trabajo sobre la alimentacion de un motor DC magnetico y necesito un conversor que lleve de una entrada AC 240 voltios a una salida DC de 0 a 240 v.

Mi tutor me ha dicho que hay 5 tipos de switches pero no encuentro nada por internet y estoy muy perdido.

Me podeis decir algun enlace?? gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 16, 2005)

Prueba a ver esta presentación. Luego te colocaré otros links.

http://www.depeca.uah.es/docencia/ITI-EI/cep/cepdcdc.pdf

Saludos
Marcelo.


----------



## rator (Oct 16, 2005)

muchas gracias!! EL mundo es un pañuelo! Yo estoy en Reino Unido estudiando de erasmus pero mi universidad en españa es la UAH 

Y no habia encontrado esos apuntes.

Muchas gracias y si tienes mas enlaces te lo agradecere

Saludos!!


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 16, 2005)

Así son las cosas. Cuando yo estudiaba tenía que consultar la biblioteca de la Universidad obligatoriamente, no existían los foros como éste e internet era todavía un listado de archivos. (Tampoco soy tan viejo...ojo)

Aquí te mando otros links:

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/jqc/C5-r01.pdf

http://www.gte.us.es/~leopoldo/Store/tsp_12.pdf

http://voltio.ujaen.es/jaguilar/prob_ep/UNIDAD4.htm  (unos ejercicios)

Para tus futuras búsquedas, si bien el término "convertidores" es correcto, a los AC/DC normalmente se la llaman RECTIFICADORES y a los DC/AC INVERSORES. A los AC/AC y  DC/DC se le llaman convertidores. El convertidor AC/AC básico es el transformador, sin embargo no todos los convertidores usan transformadores.

Suerte,
Marcelo.


----------



## Harri (Nov 22, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Prueba a ver esta presentación. Luego te colocaré otros links.
> 
> http://www.depeca.uah.es/docencia/ITI-EI/cep/cepdcdc.pdf
> 
> ...



Estoy realizando un montaje sobre una variador de velocidad disparando  mosfets  pero se me estan quemando el de la parte de -vcc.  Puesto que no tengo claro como conectar las referencias de la parte de control con la parte de potencia si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho. Estoy utilizando optotriac para aislar la parte de excitación de los mosfets.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 22, 2005)

Harri, no sabemos que circuito estás usando ni tampoco si estás trabajando en AC, DC, alto o bajo voltaje, monofase o polifase; de todas formas héchale un ojo a este documento a ver si te ayuda:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

